# Warning Longreach Tourist Park



## Roodownunder (Mar 25, 2016)

Your paid $15 an hour and charged $200 for run down accommodation. Don't get stuck there.


----------



## Jim2016 (Mar 24, 2016)

did they promise you more than $15 an hour? - I'm guessing so. Underpaying someone is soo wrong in my books - it's like stealing from someone.

I'm pretty sure that $15 an hour is below the minimum wage here in Australia - you should demand that you get paid the proper wage owed to you or threaten to report them to the Government authorities.


----------

